# Aortic Valve study



## heidi3 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a physician that did a rt & lt heart cath and also did the arotic valve study which used a double-lument catheter with simultaneous measurements of left ventricular and aortic pressures.  
Would I code rt & left cath plus introduction of catheter, aorta cpt 36200
please help.
Thanks


----------

